# يسوع ام عيسى؟



## mido_vd (15 نوفمبر 2008)

اولا  اعذروني في اسلوب طرح سؤالي انا لا اعلم الكثير  عن الدين المسيحي ولذلك سيكون السؤال بطريقه فهمي البسيط

اسمع كل المسيحين يطلقون علي ربهم اسم يسوع
ولا احد يقول انه اسمه عيسي عليه السلام

هل يسوع ليس اسمه عيسي؟

وشكرااا


----------



## My Rock (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: سؤال بسيط عن الدين المسيحي*

لا يا اخي, الكتاب المقدس لم يذكر اسم عيسى اطلاقاً
اسم المسيح هو يسوع و يعني الله يخلص, لان الله تجسد و خلص شعبه من خطاياه


----------



## Kiril (16 نوفمبر 2008)

منعرفش عيسي
نعرف يسوع المسيح


----------



## صوت الرب (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: سؤال بسيط عن الدين المسيحي*




my rock قال:


> لا يا اخي, الكتاب المقدس لم يذكر اسم عيسى اطلاقاً
> اسم المسيح هو يسوع و يعني الله يخلص, لان الله تجسد و خلص شعبه من خطاياه


صحيح ... فإسم عيسى لم يذكر في الكتاب المقدس إطلاقا
أما إسم يسوع فنرى في متى 1 : 21 
[q-bible]21 فَسَتَلِدُ ابْناً وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ يَسُوعَ لأَنَّهُ يُخَلِّصُ شَعْبَهُ مِنْ خَطَايَاهُمْ». 
22 وَهَذَا كُلُّهُ كَانَ لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ مِنَ الرَّبِّ بِالنَّبِيِّ: 
23 «هُوَذَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْناً وَيَدْعُونَ اسْمَهُ عِمَّانُوئِيلَ» (الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ: اَللَّهُ مَعَنَا). 
24 فَلَمَّا اسْتَيْقَظَ يُوسُفُ مِنَ النَّوْمِ فَعَلَ كَمَا أَمَرَهُ مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ وَأَخَذَ امْرَأَتَهُ. 
25 وَلَمْ يَعْرِفْهَا حَتَّى وَلَدَتِ ابْنَهَا الْبِكْرَ. وَدَعَا اسْمَهُ يَسُوعَ. 
[/q-bible]


----------



## mido_vd (17 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراااا علي الاجابه


----------



## بربروسّا (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: سؤال بسيط عن الدين المسيحي*



my rock قال:


> لا يا اخي, الكتاب المقدس لم يذكر اسم عيسى اطلاقاً
> اسم المسيح هو يسوع و يعني الله يخلص, لان الله تجسد و خلص شعبه من خطاياه




أين النص من الكتاب المقدس الذي يقول أن (( الله تجسّد ))

؟ سؤال مشروع أليس كذلك؟


----------



## Christian Knight (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: سؤال بسيط عن الدين المسيحي*



بربروسّا قال:


> أين النص من الكتاب المقدس الذي يقول أن (( الله تجسّد ))
> 
> ؟ سؤال مشروع أليس كذلك؟



*Joh 1:14  وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَداً وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ مَجْداً كَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ مَمْلُوءاً نِعْمَةً وَحَقّاً. 

1Ti 3:16  وَبِالإِجْمَاعِ عَظِيمٌ هُوَ سِرُّ التَّقْوَى: اللهُ ظَهَرَ فِي الْجَسَدِ

لو لديك أسئلة أخرى عن التجسد الإلهى فافتح موضوع جديد التزاماً بقوانين المنتدى.*


----------



## wijdan (27 ديسمبر 2008)

وماذا عن عيسى؟

وهل يسعر المسيحيون بالإهانه أو لا أدري كيف تُقال " بالإنزعاج ربما " عندما يُقال ان إسمه عيسى؟ 



أعتذر , أسمع هذه المعلومه لأول مره
سألت لأعرف لا لأسيء لأي كان ..​


----------



## wijdan (27 ديسمبر 2008)

يشعر لا يسعر ... خطأ مطبعي

مع التحية​


----------



## My Rock (27 ديسمبر 2008)

wijdan قال:


> وماذا عن عيسى؟
> 
> وهل يسعر المسيحيون بالإهانه أو لا أدري كيف تُقال " بالإنزعاج ربما " عندما يُقال ان إسمه عيسى؟
> 
> ...



الموضوع ليس شعور و انفعالات شخصية يا اخ وجدان
نحن لا نستخدم كلمة عيسى لانها لم تذكر لا في كتابنا المقدس و لا في مراجعنا المسيحية ولا في تفاسيرنا و لا في كتب اباء الكنيسة الاوليين و اللاحقين

فتخيل ان يأتي دين جديد و يسمي محمد بأسم جديد, فهل ستتقبل هذا الاسم و تستخدمه بدل عن ما جاء في دينك؟

طبعاً لا, لذلك نحن لا نستخدم لفظة عيسى لانه لم يذكر عندنا و لان شخصية عيسى المذكورة في الاسلام تختلف كلياً عن شخصية المسيح المذكورة في الكتاب المقدس

لذلك نحن نرفض هذه التسمية التي لم تذكر في كتبنا و لم توصف الشخصية كما وصفت عندنا

تحياتي لشخصك

سلام و نعمة


----------



## wijdan (27 ديسمبر 2008)

فهمت ماقصدته ..
الحق معكم في هذا ..

شكراً جزيلاً  على الرد 


صديقتكم وجدان​


----------



## عظيمة (1 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركتاة
بسش احنا مذكور عندنا فى القراءن عيسى علية السلام


----------



## Rosetta (1 يناير 2009)

*قال عيسى قال... 
يسوع المسيح .. عمانوئيل اي الله معنا... 
و نعم نحن نرفض تسمية القران له بعيسى .. اضافة الى رفضنا للصفات التي يصفه القران بها.. لانها  ليست حقيقية...*


----------



## My Rock (1 يناير 2009)

عظيمة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركتاة
> بسش احنا مذكور عندنا فى القراءن عيسى علية السلام



ما دخلنا بما يذكر عندكم اصلاً؟
نحن لا نعترف بعقيدتكم و لا كتابكم و لا محمدكم

يبقى هذه الاسماء تغصبوها على انفسكم لا غيركم..

ربنا يهديكم..


----------



## فاطيمة الزهراء (1 يناير 2009)

ربنا يهدكم انتوم   قول امين 
علاشان لو مكنتش دنيا دين حق مكنتش اتعصبت في اجبتك و ياريت تحترمه دنيا شويا دا زاي ما احنا بنحترم دين مسيح مش خوف لا  علاشان دين  اسلام  فرض علينا نحترم كتوب سمويا  و دينات تانية  الي هيا يهوديا و مسحية و كون متاكد لو جت مسحية بعد الاسلام برده  هنحترم دين دا علاشان احنا مسلمين و مش متعصبين زيكم 
سلام و عليكم و رحمة الله تعالي و بركاته  
 و  اسفة لغة عربية عندي ضعيفة علاشان انا مش عربية


----------



## Hallelujah (2 يناير 2009)

عظيمة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركتاة
> بسش احنا مذكور عندنا فى القراءن عيسى علية السلام



انا اسف اقولك اننا لا نؤمن بالقران كتاب سماوي شانه شان الكتب السماوية
ولا بالاسلام دين ولا بمحمد نبي من عند الاله الحي


----------



## بربروسّا (29 يناير 2009)

dark_angel2008 قال:


> انا ساجيبك كيف أصبح الإسم عيسى بدل يسوع
> الإسم اليوناني ليسوع هو إسى من اسيوس و قد انتشهر هذا الإسم بشبه الجزيرة العربية و قد قلبت الألف الى عين و أصبح الإسم عيسى بدل إيسى و لذالك فالإسم الذي عرف هو الإسم اليوناني للمسيح



أنا أؤيدك نوعا ما
ولكن ليكون لكلامك معنى مفيد ما هو معنى (( ايسيوس) باليونانية؟؟؟؟


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (29 يناير 2009)

صديقي العزيز لذالك نحن لا نعترف بالإسم إيسى من إسيوس الذي ادخل على الإسلام بإسم عيسى مما يقودنا الى شيء خطير بناء على تصريحاتك الخطيرة التي أوقعت نفسك فيها بالخطأ فعيسى الذي تؤمن به كنبي يختلف عن يسوع المسيح فنلاحظ انا القرآن قام بالخلط بين نبي وثني و المسيح
وبذالك بناءً على إدعائك فنبيكم عيسى هذا هو نبي وثني مشتق إسمه من آلهة وثنية وللأسف شبه الجزيرة العربية تأثرت بالخرافات الوثنية وهذا دليل واضح التأثير بالقرأن على إسم عيسى


----------



## اللص المخلْص (1 فبراير 2009)

عظيمة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركتاة
> بسش احنا مذكور عندنا فى القراءن عيسى علية السلام[/quote
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MATTEW (4 مارس 2009)

اللص المخلْص قال:


> عظيمة قال:
> 
> 
> > السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركتاة
> ...


----------



## رؤوف حبيب (4 مارس 2009)

*


الموضوع بسيط جدا ..

هنا الاثبات للمسلمين ان 


الخطوة الأولى :الاسئلة ..
س.1  :صديقي المسلم ... هل القرأن كتاب ربنا ؟؟؟

اجابة المسلم ..
اكيد ....

س2  : يعني كل كلامة بوحي ومافيهوش كلمة غلط
اجابة المسلم : اكيييييييييييييييييييييد  

حلو خالص .. نخش الخطوة التانية ..

الخطوة الثانية : المعلومة ..
صديقي المسلم .. خد عندك

تعرف يعني ايه موسى ؟؟؟
بلاش تعرف اقولك على طول

هي مقسومة اتنين 

مو: يعني الماء
سى : يعني ابن

يبقى موسى يعني ايه ؟؟؟

برااااااااااااااافو ..
موسى = ابن الماء ..


وطبعا انت عارف موسى اتلقى ازاي على وش المية .

نخش في التقيل ...

يعني ايه بقى عيسى ؟؟؟؟

نقسمها ..

عي = العلي او العظيم
سى = ... قلناها قبل كدة ... برافو عليك انت مذاكر  
سى يعني ابن

ركبهم كدة على بعض ..  

مالك يا مسلم .. وشك بقع ليه ؟؟
اوعى يغمي عليك ..

قولها خايف ليه ... 

ايه .. علي صوتك .. 

ايوه 
عيسى = ابن العلي

سلام و اشوفك في ظروف احسن 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (15 أبريل 2009)

رؤوف حبيب قال:


> *
> 
> 
> الموضوع بسيط جدا ..
> ...



ممتاز جدا دول خرسوا يا حبيبي شكرا جدا علي تفسير الاسماء ده:heat:


----------



## Strident (15 أبريل 2009)

يسوع: كان عبرياً، و هذا هو الاسم الذي يطلق عليه هناك...في الحقيقة العبرية يقولون "يشوع"
لكن دائماً السين و الشين مقلوبتان بين العربي و العبري...
(صموئيل = شموئيل    سمعان = شمعون)

إلخ...


أما إيسوس فببساطة اليونانية ليس فيها (ع) و تضع (وس) في آخر أي كلمة مذكرة (نوع من الإعراب)


----------



## Strident (15 أبريل 2009)

و لا نقول عيسى بالطبع لأننا لا نعرف هذا الاسم، و ليس مذكوراً أبداً عندنا
و الأهم لكي نفصله عن الصفات المذكورة في القرآن و التي لا نؤمن بها و الذي ينكر ما نقوله نحن، فلا يختلط الأمر على الناس...


----------



## نسمة الروح (20 أبريل 2009)

بسمه تعالى

عيسى ( ع ي س ى)

يسوع ( ي س و ع )

الاولى يسيع والياء جاء محلها الواو


----------



## Strident (20 أبريل 2009)

عزيزي...

نحن لا نؤمن بعيسى...أو على الأقل هذا الشخص المذكور في القرآن...الذي خلق طير من الطين، و الذي رفعه الله إليه في الخفاء  و ألقى شبهه على شخص ما...


نحن نؤمن بيسوع المسيح...الذي مات على الصليب و قام في اليوم الثالث...
فهل أنت متأكد أنك تريد أن تقرن نبيك عيسى بيسوع المسيح؟ أعتقد لا...


----------



## نسمة الروح (20 أبريل 2009)

بسمه تعالى

والله كل اللى انته شايفه (صح) اعمله


----------



## Kerya_Layson (21 أبريل 2009)

المسيح قام بالحقيقه قام

انا معجب جدا بشرحك يااستاذ رؤوف حبيب
لاكننا لا نؤمن بهذه الشخصيه التى قيل عنها عيسى تحريفا لايسوس باليونانيه 
لا نؤمن ان عيسى هو يسوع لاسباب عديده جدا منها
يسوع تعنى الله المخلص
فهل توافق اخى المسلم ان عيسى هو الله المخلص؟؟؟ اذا وفقت فانت تضع القران فى ازمه تعدد الالهه
ايضا يسوع المسيح فى الكتاب المقدس هو قدوس بار بلا خطيه 

*_قائلا اه ما لنا و لك يا يسوع الناصري اتيت لتهلكنا انا اعرفك من انت (مرقس 1:25)

_لانه كان يليق بنا رئيس كهنة مثل هذا قدوس بلا شر و لا دنس قد انفصل عن الخطاة و صار اعلى من السماوات* 27  (عبرانين 7:27)*
*وايات اخرى كثير
فهل توافق اخى المسلم على ان عيسى ايضا قدوس؟؟؟ علما ان
القدوس هو اسم من اسماء الله الحسنى
يعنى بالتالى اصبح يسوع (عيسى)هو الله القدوس 
ايضا نحن لا نؤمن بان عيسى هو يسوع لان القران قال عنه
كفر الذين قالوا ان الله هو المسيح عيسى بن مريم
لاكننا نؤمن ان الله هو المسيح يسوع المتجسد فى صورة انسان *

*_عظيم هو سر التقوى :الله....ظهر فى اجسد(يسوع المسيح)

_الذى اذ كان فى صورة الله (يسوع المسيح) لم يحسب خلسه ان يكون معادلا لله (ذالك لانه هو الله المتجسد) لاكنه اخلا نفسه اخذا صورة عبد(الله فى تجسده) صائرا فى شبه الناس واذا وجد فى الهيئه ككككككانسان (الله المتجسد) فانه وضع نفسه واطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب  السماء .....الرساله الى فيلبى 2:6_11)*

*هل تقبل ياعزيزى المسلم انعيسى بن مريم هو صوره الله المتجسده؟؟؟ اعتقد لا لان القران نفى ذالك رغم انه وضحه فى مواضع اخرى ودا مما يؤكد تناقض القران فيما بين اياته

ايضا لا نؤمن بعيسى انه يسوع 
لان عيسى فى القران وفى اعتقادك كمسلم انه لم يقتل ولم يصلب ولاكن شبه للناس الذين رؤوا باعينهم
مع اختلاف تفسير الايه العجيب التى تثبت فى الحقيقه الى ان المسيح صلب
لاكن نحن نؤمن بالصليب كرمز للخلاص ونؤمن ان المسيح له المجد فى جسده البشرى مات وقام من الاموات وصعد الى السماء انظر عزيزى الايات
*
*_و كانت واقفات عند صليب يسوع امه و اخت امه مريم زوجة كلوبا و مريم المجدلية* 26  (يوحنا19:26)

_لان كثيرين يسيرون ممن كنت اذكرهم لكم مرارا و الان اذكرهم ايضا باكيا و هم اعداء صليب المسيح* 19(الرساله الى فيلبى 3:19) وهنا يتكلم القديس بولس عن الذين يرفضون صليب المسيح ويذكرهم به

_ حينئذ صلب معه لصان واحد عن اليمين و واحد عن اليسار* 39 (متى27:39) اذا المسيح صلب حقا
 فقرا هذا العنوان كثيرون من اليهود لان المكان الذي صلب فيه يسوع كان قريبا من المدينة و كان مكتوبا بالعبرانية و اليونانية و اللاتينية* 21 (يوحنا19:21)*
*وكثيرا من الادله التاريخيه واقوال الاباء والادله الماديه(صليب المسيح+الكفن المقدس+قبر يسوع)وغيرهم من الذى يؤكد صلب المسيح
فهل انت عزيزى المسلم تؤمن ان عيسى صلب؟؟؟
 ايضا يسوع قال *

*_لانه سيقوم مسحاء كذبة و انبياء كذبة و يعطون ايات و عجائب لكي يضلوا لو امكن المختارين ايضا* 23 (مرقس13:13)
*
*لاكن ذالك بخلاف سورة الصف 6 التى تدعى ان المسيح قال*
*مبشرا برسول ياتى من بعدى اسمه احمد**
على الرغم من انها غير موجوده بقرائه ابى بن كعب (سيد القراء) لاكن 
هل تقبل عزيزى المسلم ان يسوع الذى قال على محمد انه نبى كاذب يكون هو عيسى الذى خالف كلام يسوع وادعى انه قال سياتى من بعدى رسول اسمه احمد؟؟؟؟

فى النهايه اود ان اقول لكل مسلم
لو كان عيسى هو يسوع لبطل ايماننا بالمسيحيه
 لان شخصيه عيسى لا يتقبلها الكتابالمقدس واذا حوكم على شخص مثل عيسى*
*فان مكانه فى بحيره الكبريت المتقده بالنار
او 
فكما يجمع الزوان و يحرق بالنار هكذا يكون في انقضاء هذا العالم* 41  يرسل ابن الانسان ملائكته فيجمعون من ملكوته جميع المعاثر و فاعلي الاثم* 42  و يطرحونهم في اتون النار هناك يكون البكاء و صرير الاسنان* 43 (متى14:41_43)*

*لعل عيسى هذا يكون واحد من الذين يلقون فى هذه البحيره المتقده بالنار او ممن يقبضوع عليهم الملائكه ويلقونه فى النار   ذالك لانه كذب يسوع ونادى بغير تعاليمه 

المسيح ينير عقول كن من يطلبه بصصصصصصصصدق
الرب معكم*


----------



## حمورابي (17 أبريل 2010)

*تحية
أريد أن أضيفْ 
يَجبْ ان نَعلمْ ان الكثير من القَوميات والدُولْ  ألأنجيل او الكِتاب المـُقدس ك كـُلْ عَندهُم ليس عربي . 
(ألأكرادّ . كردي . . 
الايرانيين . . فارسي . . 

هذه فقط التي أعرفها . والمـَذكور فيها . أسم السيد يسوع . هو السيد عيسى مسيح . 
هُم يَطلبون من عيسى ونحن نَطلُب مَن يسوع . وألأسمَين لا فَرق بَينَهُم . قَدّ يَكون الفَرق لَمن وَضع الفَكرة الخطأ عن السيد المَسيح . في دنى لاهوتهُ وذكر فَقط ناسوتهُ . 

اما كَلمة عيسى . التي يُرددها الكَثيرين . 
أعتقد هي مأخوذه . مَن الكَلمة ألأرامية . 
ܐܵܣܝܵܐ  . .  آسيا  . . وتعني  . .  الطَبيبْ . . 


*


----------



## مسلم2006 (26 يناير 2011)

إسمه عيسى عليهة السلام فلو بحثنا في في القديم فقد تم أن وجد بعض الأثار القبطية أنه إسمة عيسى لا يسوع


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2011)

مسلم2006 قال:


> إسمه عيسى عليهة السلام فلو بحثنا في في القديم فقد تم أن وجد بعض الأثار القبطية أنه إسمة عيسى لا يسوع



*دليلك ؟؟؟؟؟ ​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (26 يناير 2011)

هو المخلص يسوع المسيح


----------



## apostle.paul (27 يناير 2011)

> *إسمه عيسى عليهة السلام فلو بحثنا في في القديم فقد تم أن وجد بعض الأثار القبطية أنه إسمة عيسى لا يسوع*


*غلط يابابا بيعلموك غلط
القبطى لا يختلف عن اليونانى فى اسم المسيح والاتنين يشتركوا فى نفس الاسم ايسوس بخرستوس **اى يسوع المسيح *
*فى الترجمات القبطية ورد الاسم هكذا*





*الملون دا اختصار ايسوس بالقبطى 
ودى ايقونة قبطية مدون عليها اسم يسوع المسيح 




فالاسم قبطى هو هو الاسم يونانى ايه علاقته بعيسى القرانى بتاع سيادتكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لم يوجد فى الدهر شخص دعى اسمه عيسى ظهر فى اليهودية من 2000 عام واعلن نفسه انه المسيح 
ودى ايقونة يونانى مسجل عليها نفس الاختصار لاسم ايسوس بالقبطى هو هو الاختصار باليونانى




فمن اين ياترى اتيت بهذا العيسى الخرافى 
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2011)

مسلم2006 قال:


> إسمه عيسى عليهة السلام فلو بحثنا في في القديم فقد تم أن وجد بعض الأثار القبطية أنه إسمة عيسى لا يسوع



*دليلك؟؟؟​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2011)

للرفع .........​


----------



## simsimeg (11 مارس 2011)

سلام للجميع،

لا خلاف على الاسم العبري للسيد المسيح هو: يه-شوع (راجع مت21:1).
يه: من اسم الاله الحقيقي يهوه - شوع: من الفعل يشع أي يخلص. و السين و الشين متبادلتان في العبري كما أشار الأخوة.

أما أفضل تفسير لأصل لفظ عيسى هو انتقاله من الاسم اليوناني: ايسوس الى العربية.

ايسوس هو ترجمة حرفية للاسم العبري.
ايه-سوس. ايه: يهوه - سوس: من الفعل اليوناني سوتير الذي يعني يخلص.


----------



## مونيكا 57 (11 مارس 2011)

*رد: سؤال بسيط عن الدين المسيحي*



My Rock قال:


> لا يا اخي, الكتاب المقدس لم يذكر اسم عيسى اطلاقاً
> اسم المسيح هو يسوع و يعني الله يخلص, لان الله تجسد و خلص شعبه من خطاياه




*من كتابات القس عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير
معنى اسم عيسي ومن أين جاء؟ 

عندما بشر الملاك جبرائيل العذراء مريم بالحبل بالسيد المسيح وولادته قال لها "وها أنت ستحبلين وتلدين أبناً وتسمينه يسوع هذا يكون عظيما وابن العلي يدعى" (لو1 :31و32).وقال ليوسف النجار خطيب العذراء عن حبل العذراء "فستلد ابناً وتدعو اسمه يسوع لأنه يخلص شعبه من خطاياهم" (مت1 :21). ولما ولد "دعا اسمه يسوع" (مت1 :25). 

واسم يسوع هو الاسم الوحيد الذي تسمى به الرب يسوع المسيح بعد التجسد والذي تسمى به من الملاك كما تسمى به أيضاً بعد ثمانية أيام من ولادته، أي يوم ختانه "ولما تمت ثمانية أيام ليختنوا الصبي سمى يسوع كما تسمى من الملاك قبل أن حبل به في البطن" (لو2 :21). وقد تكرر هذا الاسم في العهد الجديد 915 مرة سواء بمفرده "يسوع" أو "الرب يسوع" أو "يسوع ربنا" أو "يسوع المسيح ربنا" أو "الرب يسوع المسيح" أو "يسوع المسيح" أو "المسيح يسوع" 00الخ 

والاسم "يسوع" في أصله العبري هو "يشوع" الذي هو أيضاً تصغير "يهوشع". وهو في أصله العبري مكون من مقطعين، من كلمتين مندمجتين، هما "يهوه" الكائن الدائم الوجود الواجب الوجود وعلة كل وجود و "شُع" وهو فعل عبري بمعنى "يخلص"، فيسوع يعنى "المخلص"؛ "يهوه المخلص" أو "يهوه يخلص" أي الله المخلص. 

وعندما ترجم علماء اليهود العهد القديم إلى اللغة اليونانية نقلوا الاسم "يهوشع" وتصغيره "يشوع" إلى Isou ايسو وفي حالة الفاعل Isous - ايسوس وكذلك فعلت الترجمة القبطية التي حذت حذو العهد الجديد الذي استخدم Isous لكل من الاسم وتصغيره، وحذت الترجمات العالمية حذو الترجمة السبعينية والعهد الجديد، فنقل الاسم في الإنجليزية Jesus وفي الفرنسية Jesus أما الترجمة العربية فقد استخدمت الشكل الأخير "يشوع" وأن كانت قد حافظت على الشكل الكامل "يهوشع" ونقلته كما هو عدة مرات، وميزت بين المسيح "يسوع" في شكله الآرامي أما يشوع بن نون فحافظت عليه كما هو "يشوع" وكذلك فعلت الترجمة الإنجليزية التي ميزت بين يسوع Jesus. ولكن في اليونانية لا فرق بين يسوع ويشوع ويهوشع فجميعهم واحد "ايسوس Isous ". 

كما كان اسم يسوع، "إيسو" في اليونانية ينطق في الآرامية المحيطة بالجزيرة العربية "عيشو" باللهجة العراقية الشرقية ويبدو أن البعض كان ينطقه "عيسى"، ومن ثم نطق بالعربية أيضاً عيسى أو العكس. 

وبالتالي فعيسى هو عيشو بالآرامية العراقية وأيسو في اليونانية ويسوع في العربية ويشوع في العبرية والسريانية ومعناه الأصلي الله يخلص، أو الله المخلص. وجاء في لسان العرب "عِيسى اسم عِبْرانـيّ أَو سُريانـي، والـجمع العِيسَوْن". 

ويقول السوري أديب قوندراق " وكلمة عيسى يعتبرها فيلون الإسكندري مرادفة لكلمة (ESSAIOI أو OSIOI) اليونانية، وتعني: (نقي، قديس، مقدس). ويضيف "ويرى اللاهوتي الألماني المعاصر هولغر أن أصلها سرياني آرامي وتعني: النقي، الورع، الحكيم".
ويرى بلين أن القرآن   ذكر يسوع باسم عيسى نسبة إلى العيسانيين القريبة من الكلمة العبرية (الآرامية) ISAH. ولا زالت حتى يومنا هذا تستخدم كلمة "آسى" باللغة العربية بمعنى الحكيم أو الطبيب". ابن مريم : 

سمي المسيح في القرآن بابن مريم لأنه ولد بدون أب بشري وسمي كذلك في العهد القديم والعهد الجديد "أليس هذا ابن النجار. أليست أمه تدعى مريم" (مت13 :55). "أليس هذا هو النجار ابن مريم" (مر6 :3)، وقال القديس بولس بالروح "ولكن لما جاء ملء الزمان أرسل الله ابنه مولودا من امرأة مولودا تحت الناموس" (غل4 :4). وتنبأ عنه العهد القديم أنه سيولد من امرأة ولكن عذراء "ولكن يعطيكم السيد نفسه آية. ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا وتدعو اسمه عمانوئيل" (إش7 :14). 

إذا فألقاب المسيح واسمه عيسى كما يدعوه العرب 
يسوع أو يشوع وابن مريم هي ألقاب تشريف له ترفعه إلى أسمى الدرجات!! فهو المسيح الذي انتظرته الأجيال، قدوس القدوسين، الذي مسح بالروح القدس ملكاً وكاهناً ونبياً.
 ويدعى  عيسى أي يسوع أو يشوع الذي معناه يهوه يخلص أو الله يخلص أو الله المخلص، وابن مريم دلالة على أنه الوحيد الذي ولد من أم بلا أب، ولد من الروح القدس ومن العذراء القديسة مريم، تأنس، رب المجد. 

يقول الكتاب عن بشارة الملاك للعذراء "فدخل إليها الملاك وقال سلام لك أيتها المنعم عليها. الرب معك مباركة أنت في النساء. فلما رأته اضطربت من كلامه وفكرت ما عسى أن تكون هذه التحية. فقال لها الملاك لا تخافي يا مريم لأنك قد وجدت نعمة عند الله. وها أنت ستحبلين وتلدين ابنا وتسمينه يسوع. هذا يكون عظيما وابن العلي يدعى ويعطيه الرب الإله كرسي داود أبيه. ويملك على بيت يعقوب إلى الأبد ولا يكون لملكه نهاية فقالت مريم للملاك كيف يكون هذا وأنا لست اعرف رجلا. فأجاب الملاك وقال لها "الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلي تظللك فلذلك أيضا القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله000فقالت مريم هوذا أنا أمة الرب. ليكن لي كقولك فمضى من عندها الملاك" (لو1 :26-3. ​*


----------

